# Surgicel - Office visit or lac repair?



## karlam (Sep 29, 2011)

How should I bill for a visit for a small laceration that was closed with Surgicel? Should it be a laceration repair or just an office visit? 

Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Mojo (Sep 29, 2011)

I would code it as an office visit since Surgicel is used to promote clot formation and is not a tissue adhesive or chemical cautery substance.


----------



## karlam (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks! So Dermabond would be a lac repair?


----------



## Mojo (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes, Dermabond is a tissue adhesive.


----------

